# VW



## dphill25 (Sep 25, 2008)

i enlisted in the army as infantry to one day go to selection. i love medicine and being an 18D would be a dream come true. while in basic i was offered a RIP contract and i took it thinking it would be dumb to pass up.  as time went on i realized i didn't want to be in regiment, and what i really wanted was special forces.  after completing 1/3 of RIP i was med recycled.  i looked at is as a sign that i should not be there and i should strive for my original goal.  will a VW while i am in hold over prevent me from going to selection?


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 25, 2008)

Quitting anything looks bad, especially another SOF school or assessment which is what RIP is.  It will not prevent you from going to SFAS, but you may suffer for it in the end when others find out.  If you will quit here during an assessment, where else might you try to VW?

BTW, whats wrong with Regiment?  You do know if you drop out of RIP you will be put on world-wide assignment which means you can be sent anywhere from Alaska to Korea to the 82nd...  As such it will be some time, given the optempo before you can attend SFAS.  Given this you wight as well make the most out of your infantry time and mature a lil. It is obvious, by your waffling about your decisions that you arent ready for SFAS nor are you probably the type of soldier Regiment needs... 

Also stop typing like this is yahoo messenger or AOL.  No we are not the grammar police however if you want to be taken serious, especially in SOF, you better learn to take yourself serious; a good place to start that would be capitalization.  Remember, we only know you by how you portray yourself.

my.02

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2008)

dphill-
I second what Crip wrote, in full.  Since you state that you eventually want to go to SFAS you need to realize that professionalism, maturity and solid basic soldiering are essential to that goal.  Your record will be scrutinized, and a VW from RIP will be noted.  To second a very importent part of Crip's post - your writing and presentation of yourself are very important, especially if your goal is 18D, what and how you write will impact people's lives through your notes and communications with doctors.

Good luck with your goals, let us know where you end up if you do VW.


----------



## dphill25 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the advice, and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 25, 2008)

As crip said.......you really are starting out as a no-go at this station.

Ranger School is the equivalent of SFAS.......SFAS is just in a shorter time frame.....combine SFAS with Phase I SFQC and you will arrive at your goal. Almost. Then you still have Phase II and Phase III, not to mention SERE and then Language School. 

The medical aspect that you want to learn is a very very minimal part of the training you will need to accomplish.

What have you shown, really, that would make us want to have you by our side, shooting over our shoulders, us knowing that if we get hit, you'll carry us to the rear, treating us on the way??

Point is, you haven't.

Reevaluate....establish a 25 meter target, and let us know what that target is......

You will not receive any attaboys here for failing Ranger School. You will not receive here any attaboys for failing SFAS. 

Find a short term goal, take the RIP slap in the face, and get your shit together. Grab your nuts, sign the line and get on with it.

The folks you're talking to here have been where you are and have OVERCOME all obstacles on their way to becoming Green Berets.

Do PUSHUPS. STARTING. NOW.


----------



## Snaquebite (Sep 25, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> As crip said.......you really are starting out as a no-go at this station.



DITTO


----------



## P. Beck (Sep 26, 2008)

What part of ,"I will never quit.", did you not understand?

VW is just a nice way of saying "I quit" without actually, you know, saying it.
A "gentle" way out for non-hackers. 

Indecisiveness is why squirrels die young.  Get half-way across the road, change their minds and try to turn back.

Review your original decision to take the RIP contract.

Was it a good decision?
Are you physically and mentally capable of completing the mission?

If the answers to these questions are yes, then go with it.

If you can make it, then you have a duty to do so, when so many others, for whatever reason, cannot.


----------

